# Looking for Decorative Aircraft Propeller plans



## jimd118 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have been trying to find a set of propeller plans to create a decorative wooden prop. No luck so far, appreciate any resources you could give me.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If it's only decretive should be all that hard to draw up. Search YouTube for how to wooden propeller...

~tom


----------



## jimd118 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have and all I can find is restoration instructions for actual propellers, cannot seem to find any plans or even tips on creating one.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jimd118 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been trying to find a set of propeller plans to create a decorative wooden prop. No luck so far, appreciate any resources you could give me.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jim


Hi Jim - Dunno if this will help any but there is a link to a propellor forum on there also.:blink:
http://www.woodenpropeller.com/index.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that you are going to have to go to the prop making industry for plans of this type. Propeller making is not something that is done for a hobby. Even the people who build their own airplanes purchase the propellers.

Is your ultimate desire just to have a decorative prop or to actually make it? If it is just having it then I would suggest looking in an aircraft bone yard.

George


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

You could try buying a plastic prop for a model airplane. They're the same basic design, and will give you an idea of what the angles and proportions should be. Then you can make one out of wood as large as you want.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Jim,
Here's a couple of plaques I've made in the past to help give you some ideas. Both are flat faced with rounded edges using 3/4" stock. Hope this helps.

-Al


----------

